# PHPMyAdmin avec MAMP?



## antiminidoux (11 Novembre 2008)

Comment ouvrir PHPMyAdmin avec MAMP?


----------



## p4bl0 (11 Novembre 2008)

localhost:8888/phpmyadmin un truc du genre...

va sur localhost:8888/MAMP et regarde ce qu'il se passe ^^.


----------



## dmo95 (11 Novembre 2008)

L'url est un peu plus complexe que cela car, la structure de MAMP est pas si simple.

Mais Pablo a raison il te suffit d'aller sur la page d'accueil de MAMP (s'ouvre toute seule au lancement de Mamp) et d'ici Mamp te propose d'aller sur PhpMyAdmin.


----------

